# Kussmaul auto eject install



## JCI Trans (Oct 21, 2008)

This was my first winter with a diesel, and the previous owner had installed a remote start. The manual says you're not supposed to run the motor with the heater installed, so i had to modify, otherwise the remote start would be kinda useless. I picked up a waterproof Kussmaul Auto Eject setup that i mounted in the front bumper. I cut about 4' from a 12ga extension cord to run from the inside of the plug unit up to the engine compartment, then put a thermostatically controlled outlet (about $20 online) between the block heater and the auto eject. A small wire with a 5 amp inline fuse then runs to the starter solenoid. When the starter kicks over, the plug comes flying out. I believe the inline outlet is set around 35 degrees, so if it warms up enough, it doesnt give power to the block heater. All of our fire apparatus have these for battery chargers, so i thought it would be the way to go, i just need to find a black cover for it!


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

Nice job and hope it works out for you.


----------



## Vinnie (Dec 4, 2006)

Very cool idea . That sure would have saved a few extension cords around here


----------



## JCI Trans (Oct 21, 2008)

Oh yea, you bet. Thats why theyre pretty much standard equipment on fire/rescue apparatus, no one looks, just jump in and hammer down!


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

We need a video


----------



## cwby_ram (Jan 15, 2011)

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1245928 said:


> We need a video


x2! Very cool idea.


----------



## CityGuy (Dec 19, 2008)

Just be careful and make sure it ejects. If there is no power to the cord our fire trucks do not auto eject as planned and seen a few cords following the truck. Also make sure to keep it lubed and the back sealed as I have replaced a few becuase of water getting into them.


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

Cool! Those things are expensive too...

Fluid film is your friend, coat the outlet under the hood as well as the back-side of the auto-eject.


----------



## KMBertog (Sep 9, 2010)

very much like the idea! we have had an extension cord and/or outlet pay the price for stuff like this!


----------



## Mike_13 (Oct 17, 2008)

very nice! i'll second the reaction that you get when you realize it did not auto-eject like it should have. oops!


----------



## JCI Trans (Oct 21, 2008)

These are generally pretty pricey, however i trolled Ebay for a while and found this one for about $65. The backside is completely waterproof, so it was OK to put behing the bumper. As for it not ejecting, it did happen once this winter. My truck has the pass. side facing the house in the driveway, so i saw it. The backup plan is the plug that is about 14" from the end of the cord. I made it out of the other end of the extension cord that was used under the hood. The auto eject takes a 20 amp plug, so i can also take the pigtail to work and hook it in to an outlet there if needed without taking the whole cord. These pics are from my phone, as soon as i find my camera i will post a vid. Thanks for the replies guys!


----------



## Green Grass (Dec 5, 2006)

JCI Trans;1245812 said:


> Oh yea, you bet. Thats why theyre pretty much standard equipment on fire/rescue apparatus, no one looks, just jump in and hammer down!


i guess our fire trucks are equipped with it but we still unplug them don't want to risk it.


----------



## JCI Trans (Oct 21, 2008)

Yea most of us do the same thing, since the outlets are usually mounted right near the drivers door, but it's a nice safety feature. I wasn't sure if dry-firing the unit would damage it (pulling the plug manually then starting it), however we haven't had a problem yet.


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

We've had issues with out auto-eject outlets on our ambulances... people had grown accustomed to unplugging them manually before starting the trucks... NOT GOOD! I can't tell you how many of these things I've replaced... IMO- if it's mounted RIGHT NEXT TO the drivers' door... no reason why they can't just unplug it (no need for an auto eject)... requires about as much effort as turning the key....

Sorry for my rant... in my experience- unplugging an auto eject manually causes them to fail :waving:


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

We've had issues with out auto-eject outlets on our ambulances... people had grown accustomed to unplugging them manually before starting the trucks... NOT GOOD! I can't tell you how many of these things I've replaced... IMO- if it's mounted RIGHT NEXT TO the drivers' door... no reason why they can't just unplug it (no need for an auto eject)... requires about as much effort as turning the key....

Sorry for my rant... in my experience- unplugging an auto eject manually causes them to fail :waving:

EDIT: Plus, our ambulances have air ports on them (for the air brakes), which have to be manually unplugged- our engines are the same way... kinda defeats the purpose of the auto eject if you have to unplug something right next to it lol


----------



## JCI Trans (Oct 21, 2008)

This company also makes an auto air eject. It works on the same principal as the outlet. None of our trucks have the air eject, they all have on board electric compressors that keep the psi at a certain level. I understand what you're saying about unplugging it, i guess they're just trying to idiot-proof the rigs. This was the best option for my application, really the only option to work in conjunction with the remote start.


----------



## joshg (Nov 12, 2009)

Interesting product.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

is it really bad to run a truck with the block heater plugged in??? whats it gonna hurt?


----------



## cwby_ram (Jan 15, 2011)

Triple L;1246973 said:


> is it really bad to run a truck with the block heater plugged in??? whats it gonna hurt?


I'll be interested in the answer to this one. I'm pretty sure I've done it before.


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

Our fire trucks have auto eject electric and air, We can undo them manually, but rarely have to. It looks nice. I myself would have a hard time drilling into my bumper like that, but its your truck and it works for you. Some stations around here have pig tail so to speak. Its the regular extention cord run from the reel, then at the end of that is about a 1 foot pig tail that plugs into the auto eject so if it doesn't eject the cord will come undone where the pig tail meets the cord on the reel. When ever I get in the trucks I always start them before getting in and that way I can make sure they come out and aren't tangeled on something. All in all it looks nice though.


----------



## patlalandebutt (Nov 1, 2008)

as well as many other I would have found it very heart breaking to drill and install something like that into my bumper-although it is reasonable for you, and is correcting the job you have set out for it, were there any other places you could have put it, ie. running a wire to the end of your passenger side side steps?

great idea though, im sure not many people have thought of it.


----------



## dlowkes7 (Nov 9, 2009)

Triple L;1246973 said:


> is it really bad to run a truck with the block heater plugged in??? whats it gonna hurt?


i know that with my cummins it doesnt hurt anything to have it plugged in while started, our block heaters are a closed loop system. i usually undo the plug right after its running.


----------

